# Table Space Available Forks of the Delaware Bethlehem PA Show 11/27



## wedigforyou (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello fellow bottle nuts. There is table space available for our well-attended club show on Nov. 27, 2016. Held at Bethlehem Catholic High School 2133 Madison Ave. Bethlehem PA 18017. Dealer setup is 6:30 am to 9 am. $30.00 per 8 foot table for you and 1 helper.

We had over 450 through the door last year with 122 tables. There is onsite food concession, and plenty of parking. 

Contact Bill Hegedus, show chairman, at 610-264-3130.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking forward to another great show Bill !!! you do a wonderful job every year. 

hope we get great weather and large crowds !!

Jim


----------

